# Chaos Dwarf "flying Castellan"



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahoy ahoy.
I'm toying with making my Chaos Dwarf force a bit more versatile, so I'm thinking of putting the Castellan hero on a Arabyan Carpet (to fly)

He's got a good Toughness (5) and stubborn, so I'm pretty sure he can survive even the most absurd match ups (rank bonuses etc etc)

Oddly, they have access to 75 pts of magic armor and come with a 4+ as (like chaos armor). 

I was thinking the following:

Dragon Helm:
Other Trickster's shard
pistol, Great weapon, shield.

Dawnstone. 
HW/ Sh. Pistol

Gold sigil sword
Luckstone
dragonhelm
Shield, pistol

Charmed Shield
Great Weapon, pistol 
and ??

love to hear some ideas and see what you all have in store!


----------

